# Diagnosis Radiology Coding Books



## btalley (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of any good Radiology coding books?
I am a Charge capture auditor and looking for something that would assist with questions in more detail.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Dec 5, 2011)

CSI  navigator is a good one.
http://www.codingstrategies.com/products/csi-navigator-for-diagnostic-radiology


----------



## jgf-CPC (Dec 6, 2011)

We use CSI navigator also.


----------



## btalley (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you both for the great information.  I will be ording the book.


----------

